# mozilla ne veut pas compiler...

## m4rs

bonjour, 

j'ai installé une gentoo depuis une petite semaine, tout c'est bien passé mais mozilla refuse de compiler, j'utilise le paquet binaire livré avec le cd d'install mais j'aimerais installer galeon qui depend d'un version de mozilla differente des binaires. Voici le message d'erreur (enfin la fin):

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dom/src/jsurl'

nsJSProtocolHandler.cpp

g++ -o nsJSProtocolHandler.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI  -I../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/js -I../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../dist/include/necko -I../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../dist/include/appshell -I../../../dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../dist/include/jsconsole -I../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../dist/include/jsurl -I../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr      -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X11R6/include -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -pipe -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsJSProtocolHandler.pp nsJSProtocolHandler.cpp

nsJSProtocolHandler.cpp:433: erreur interne: Erreur de segmentation

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instructions.

make[4]: *** [nsJSProtocolHandler.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dom/src/jsurl'

make[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dom/src'

make[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dom'

make[1]: *** [tier_9] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-1.2.1-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 483, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

si ça dis quelque chose a quelqu'un...

----------

## px

une erreur de segmentation? c'est quoi tes flags et ton proc?

----------

## m4rs

mon proc est un athlon T-bird 12000

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

je crois avoir essayé avec -mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe" aussi

----------

## px

c chelou ca... et tes uses?

tu peux rajouter -fomit-frame-pointer

sinon essaye de faire un "emerge sync && emerge -u portage"

faudra peut-etre refaire ton make.conf aussi.

et ensuite de recompiler mozilla. 

tu peux rajouter -fomit-frame-pointer dans tes cflags.

----------

## m4rs

make[5]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/ne                             erk/protocol/http/src'

nsHttp.cpp

g++ -o nsHttp.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI -I./../../..                             ase/src -I../../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I.                             ../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/nkcache -I../../../../di                             /include/mimetype -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/include/e                             handler -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/include/xpconnect -                             ./../../../dist/include/js -I../../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../../dist                             nclude/necko -I../../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/wo                             /mozilla/dist/include/nspr      -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X11R6/inc                             de -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloa                             d-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -pipe -Wn                             deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-section                             -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla-config                              -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsHttp.pp nsHttp.cpp

nsHttpHandler.cpp

g++ -o nsHttpHandler.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI -I./.                             ../../base/src -I../../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/str                             g -I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/nkcache -I../../.                             ../dist/include/mimetype -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/in                             ude/exthandler -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/include/xpco                             ect -I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../                             /dist/include/necko -I../../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.                             r5/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr      -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X1                             6/include -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -W                             erloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -p                             e -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-                             ctions -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla                             onfig.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsHttpHandler.pp nsHttpHandler.cpp

Dans le fichier inclus à partir de nsHttpChannel.h:50,

          à partir de nsHttpHandler.cpp:32:

nsHttpConnection.h:131: erreur interne: Erreur de segmentation

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instruction

make[5]: *** [nsHttpHandler.o] Erreur 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/net                             rk/protocol/http/src'

make[4]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/net                             rk/protocol/http'

make[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/net                             rk/protocol'

make[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/net                             rk'

make[1]: *** [tier_9] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-1.2.1-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 483, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

pas bcp mieux   :Wink:   pourtant j'ai fait tout comme tu m'as dis

----------

## DuF

je suis en train de le compiler verra bien ce que ça donne (c'est un peu long sur mon duron, mais bon).

Par contre je ne compile que le browser, sans le composer, le mail, le calendar, etc.....

----------

## m4rs

a ba attend, tu fais comment pour ne compiler que le browser, passque moi si je compile mozilla ce n'est que pour galeon alors...

----------

## px

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv mozilla
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

faut bidouiller les uses et mettre -mozcalendar etc... 

mais c'est quand meme special comme erreur, surtout que dans les lignes je ne voit aucune trace de tes cflags a toi:

 *Quote:*   

> frtti -fno-exceptions -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -W erloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -p e -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction- ctions -O1 -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT

 

----------

## DuF

Bon ça a marché et voilà ce que j'ai utilisé :

```
 USE="-mozaccess moznomail moznocompose -mozcalendar moznoirc -mozxmlterm" WANT_GTK2="yes" emerge mozilla
```

Je voulais GTK2 aussi donc je l'ai mis, peut être que si tu veux aussi GTK2 il va te falloir des applis/libs en plus, si t'en veux pas, tu enlèves le WANT_GTK2="yes".

Tu peux tenter un emerge -vp aussi avant pour voir ce qu'il va t'installer et avec quel USE !

----------

## m4rs

toujours pas ça :

 USE="-mozaccess moznomail moznocompose -mozcalendar moznoirc -mozxmlterm" WANT_GTK2="yes" emerge mozilla

[...]

g++ -o nsHTMLTableRowElement.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI  -I../../../../dist/includ     e/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I../../../../dist/include/gfx -I../../../../dist/include/layout      -I../../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../../.     ./dist/include/locale -I../../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../../dist/include/webshell -I../../..     /../dist/include/uriloader -I../../../../dist/include/htmlparser -I../../../../dist/include/necko -I../../.     ./../dist/include/view -I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/docshell -I../../../../di     st/include/xpconnect -I../../../../dist/include/xuldoc -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../dist/i     nclude/editor -I../../../../dist/include/imglib2 -I../../../../dist/include/mimetype -I../../../../dist/inc     lude/exthandler -I../../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/include     /content -I../../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr           -I./../../style/src -I./../../../base/src -I./../../base/src  -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X11R6/i     nclude -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-     ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -pipe -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG      -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla-confi     g.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsHTMLTableRowElement.pp nsHTMLTableRowElement.cpp

nsHTMLTableSectionElement.cpp

g++ -o nsHTMLTableSectionElement.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI  -I../../../../dist/in     clude/xpcom -I../../../../dist/include/string -I../../../../dist/include/gfx -I../../../../dist/include/lay     out -I../../../../dist/include/widget -I../../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../../dist/include/js -I../../     ../../dist/include/locale -I../../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../../dist/include/webshell -I../.     ./../../dist/include/uriloader -I../../../../dist/include/htmlparser -I../../../../dist/include/necko -I../     ../../../dist/include/view -I../../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../../dist/include/docshell -I../../../.     ./dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../../dist/include/xuldoc -I../../../../dist/include/caps -I../../../../di     st/include/editor -I../../../../dist/include/imglib2 -I../../../../dist/include/mimetype -I../../../../dist     /include/exthandler -I../../../../dist/include/uconv -I../../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../../dist/inc     lude/content -I../../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr           -I./../../style/src -I./../../../base/src -I./../../base/src  -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X11     R6/include -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -     Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-long -mcpu=athlon -pipe -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDE     BUG -DTRIMMED -ffunction-sections -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../../mozilla-c     onfig.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsHTMLTableSectionElement.pp nsHTMLTableSectionElement.cpp

nsHTMLTableSectionElement.cpp:90: erreur interne: Erreur de segmentation

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instructions.

make[5]: *** [nsHTMLTableSectionElement.o] Erreur 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/content/html/content/src'

make[4]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/content/html/content'

make[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/content/html'

make[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/content'

make[1]: *** [tier_9] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-1.2.1-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 483, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

c'est pas très cool surtout que ça n'a pas l'air d'etre une erreur commune

----------

## arlequin

Et si c'était les include ou les header qui partent en lattes ? (genre une erreur de copie, ça peut arriver...).   :Question: 

----------

## DuF

refais un emerge sync, emerge clean, à la limite supprimer les fichiers téléchargés par emerge (mozilla-sources.tar.bz2 je crois) 

Tu peux aussi nettoyer le rep distfiles, histoire qu'il reprenne la compilation avec des fichiers fraichement téléchargés !

----------

## m4rs

encore une j'ai fait tout comme on m'a dis et ça n'a pas marché... avec et sans gtk2

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/rdf chrome/src'

nsChromeRegistry.cpp

g++ -o nsChromeRegistry.o -c -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.4\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DOJI  -I ./../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/inclu e/rdf -I../../../dist/include/xuldoc -I../../../dist/include/gfx -I../../../dis /include/layout -I../../../dist/include/content -I../../../dist/include/necko - ../../../dist/include/dom -I../../../dist/include/intl -I../../../dist/include/ idget -I../../../dist/include/js -I../../../dist/include/appshell -I../../../di t/include/caps -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/docshell -I ./../../dist/include/imglib2 -I../../../dist/include/xpconnect -I../../../dist/ nclude/jar -I../../../dist/include/chrome -I../../../dist/include -I/var/tmp/po tage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/dist/include/nspr      -I/usr/X11R6/include   -fPIC  -I/usr/X11R6/include -frtti -fno-exceptions  -Wconversion -Wpointer-ari h -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-long-lo g -mcpu=athlon -pipe -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DT IMMED -ffunction-sections -O1  -I/usr/X11R6/include -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include . /../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/nsChromeRegistry.pp nsChromeRegistry.cpp

nsChromeRegistry.cpp: Dans member function « nsresult 

   nsChromeRegistry::GetBaseURL(const nsACString&, const nsACString&, 

   nsACString&) »:

nsChromeRegistry.cpp:671: erreur interne: Erreur de segmentation

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instructions

make[4]: *** [nsChromeRegistry.o] Erreur 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/rdf/ hrome/src'

make[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/rdf/ hrome'

make[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla/rdf'

make[1]: *** [tier_9] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.2.1-r5/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-www/mozilla-1.2.1-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 483, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

le truc encore plus bizare a mon sens c'est que ce n'est jamais la même erreur.

je test avec mozilla 1.3 pour  voir

----------

## DuF

il te reste beaucoup de place sur ton dur quand tu compiles ?

----------

## m4rs

dans les 4 Go...

----------

## TGL

Les segfaults de gcc, c'est lourd. Qlqs trucs tu peux essayer:

- 0) mets toi en MAKEOPTS="-j1" dans make.conf.

- 1) refais 2x la même tentative, avec les même USE, etc. --> est-ce que ça plante pile poil au même endroit ? 

- 2a) si oui, ton gcc est probablement foireux: même sur du code buggué, il est pas censé planter... Donc re-emerge de gcc (mise à jour si y'en a un neuf), et ce éventuellement avec un -O2 dans tes CFLAGS. C'est quoi ta version de gcc d'ailleurs ?

- 2b) si non, ça sent le problème matériel (les indéterminismes, c'est matériel en général). Tu peux réessayer en baissant la fréquence de ton proc, tu peux faire une nuit de memtest86 sur ta ram, augmenter son CAS dans le bios, etc.

Oh, et puis tu peux aussi tenter, après ton plantage de compil, un "ebuild mozilla-blabla.ebuild" (dans le repertoire aproprié). Il devrait essayer de reprendre la compil où elle était restée. Si ça passe toujours pas (et ce avec le même message), alors t'es dans le cas 2a). Si ça arrive miraculeusement à aller plus loin, alors c'est plutôt le cas 2b).

En hopant que ça help...

----------

## m4rs

ok je vais tester ça ce soir, merci a tout le monde en tout cas, en passant, wxGTK ne veux pas emerger non plus, ça commence à devenir hiritant cet histoire. 

pour info j'ai la derniere version de gcc dispo (je suis au boulos, donc je peux  pas verifier mais c'est la 3.2.kèkchose)

----------

## m4rs

bon finalement j'ai installé gcc 3.2.2-rc1 de la branche instable, ça m'a enfin permit de compiler mozilla ainsi que wxGTK, pourquoi ? comment ? aucune idée mais ça marche, alors....

----------

